# Handling Catfish??



## wickford (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi All,

I'm relatively new to catfishing, and so far its been quite a blast! hooked into a bunch of large channels, but the elusive flattie is still my number one target...

Anyway, I have a question that I'm hoping some can clear up for me...

What's the best way to handle cats? I don't have any trouble with the smaller ones, but when they get too big for my hand to go around, I struggle a bit. I have a fish handler/scale, but sometimes they just move around too much...

Can catfish be safely "lipped"? I've seen many pictures of people holding channels and flatheads by the mouth, but I've also been told by people to never put your hand in the mouth of a catfish... 

Any help would be most appreciated!!!

Thanks!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

you can grab by the mouth, but they can have some pretty good jaw pressure and those little teeth tend to chew up your fingers sometimes. I look at it as battle scars. Probably wouldn't hurt to wear gloves.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A flathead won't hurt you that bad, as they don't apply much pressure. I wouldn't suggest lipping a channel cat. They&#8217;re a bit slippery, but 99&#37; of the channel cats you&#8217;ll catch can be held around the back.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll lip channels when they are too large to grab around the belly. The problem is when they apply the presssure, people get scared and instinctly try to pull their thumb out. That's when the little barbs tear up your thumb.
Just don't yank your thumb when they clamp down.


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

i always put my 4 fingers in the mouth not your thumb like you'd do a bass, you have more controll over the fish and they cant twist or roll, It is when the twist roll, flop lose is when you get torn up the worst,


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

When I get channels I can't get my hand around I normally just put my hand in the gill under the cat and my thumb in the side of his mouth. They try to bite down, you'll feel pressure, but won't tear you up. Also if you just can't seem to stay ahold of them, net them and work them from the net.


----------

